# Looking To Sub Ne Ohio



## TIMNEOHIO (Jan 24, 2004)

LOOKING FOR SUB WORK IN NE OHIO LIVE IN PORTAGE COUNTY BUT CAN TRAVEL. AKRON, N. CANTON, KENT, RAVENNA, ALIANCE, AND ELSEWHERE NO PROBLEM, I'M AVAILABLE 24/7 AS I'M A REALTOR WITH A FLEXIBLE SCHEDULE. HAVE OVER 10 YEARS EXPERIENCE. EQUIPMENT 2000 GMC 3500 WITH 9'2" BOSS V. NO SPREADER BUT WILL TO ADD IF NEEDED. PLEASE CALL MY CELL 330-801-0477


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

can put you to work...as much or as little as you want.....very steady
contact me back if interested


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*NE ohio*

Tim,

I may be able to use you if we get hit hard in the alliance / canton / East Canton / Minerva Area. Would you be able to assist in any of these areas at all? Next year 05/06 I'm going to need some subs for the canton and alliance areas. Let me know if you can be of any help.

Thanks,
Ron 
Clapper & Company
[email protected]
330-205-0618 ~ Cell


----------

